# Harmony 520 HTPC control



## iconrl (Jul 30, 2010)

What would I need to purchase to use my Harmony 520 with an HTPC? I assume there is a USB dongle or something, just need a little direction from the experts. Hopefully I'll get a simple HTPC by the end of the year and would like to be able to control basic features.
Thanks for any help in advance!


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

I use  THIS  for my HTPC although it is designed by Microsoft to control Windows Media Centre, I suppose all you would need is the code from Harmony to get it to work with Windows, but it also controls my Power DVD software.


----------



## iconrl (Jul 30, 2010)

Thanks for the reply. 
I was thinking of going with XBMC or MediaPortal on an XP machine. If my 520 won't work then I'll just have to look for something else.


----------



## nholmes1 (Oct 7, 2010)

The oem windows media center remotes are usually cheap, in most universal remote databases and almost every media playing software has the ability to be controlled by that remote so that would be my suggestion.


----------

